# polyplastic parts



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Polyplastic parts for window in Algarve.
We have had our van broken into again  this time the window is not broken but all 4 catches are. Also the lock on the hab has been stuffed up with glue. The alarm went off so they must have scarpered nothing taken.
are catches fairly universal? Might the guy in Loule stock them?
Thanks anyone.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for bumping it! we are low tonight.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Oly, 

The catches are specific to Polyplastic as and there are two types, a screw on and a slide on (Polyfix) fitting. If the catches on the stays are broken then you require new stays as these are not available separately; the stay is measured from the terminus of the outer shaft where the inner shaft extends from to the centre pin of the hinge which screws to the frame which tends to be 230mm or 300mm.

These windows are used Europe wide, so I expect you will find a local source for these parts.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Chris,
We got the catches from Camper Serv in Loule this morning so the window is now repaired for the 2nd time in 4 months  The hab door lock has something stuck in it. We can lock it from the inside. We will need to order one from Hymer if we want the keys to match. The guy this morning didn't have the tool to remove the lock. we are going to have a go at removing the object.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Oly, 

If you need any help with a barrel let me know, but whomever you choose to contact make sure you provide them your serial number and key number to pursue this. It will be cheaper for you to obtain the barrel via a local dealer whilst you are abroad though as Hymer will not charge shipping charges to their dealer for this, but you will save the cost of shipping from a UK dealer to you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

We will around Madrid in July I think there might be a dealer there. I have the key number. Where is the serial number for the lock? Or do you mean the van serial number.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Oly, 

I have sourced the following info from Hymer;

The second pair of digits in your Hymer serial number denote model year.

Until model year 2006
Part number: 80 XXX Y

from model year 2007
Part number: 81 XXX Y

XXX denotes the last three numbers of the key number
Y denotes 0 for cylinder or 1 for key

Regards,
Chris


----------

